# Amandus Polanus on the covenant of works and its republication



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 4, 2020)

... The covenant of works, is a bargain of God made with men concerning eternal life, to which is both a condition of perfect obedience adjoined, to be performed by man, & also a threatening of eternal death if he shall not perform perfect obedience. Gen. 2.17.

The repetition of the covenant of works is made by God, Exod. 19.5. Deut. 5.2. 1. King. 8.21. Heb. 8.9. and that chiefly for four causes.


1. That God by all means might stir up men to perform obedience.
2. That every mouth might be stopped, and all the world might be made subject to the condemnation of God for not performing perfect obedience. Rom. 3.19.
3. That he might manifest man’s sin, and naughtiness. Rom. 3.19.20. and 7.7.8.9.10.11.
4. That he might thrust us forward to seek to be restored in the covenant of grace. Gal. 3.22. and 5.23. ...
For more, see Amandus Polanus on the covenant of works and its republication.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

